# Hiromoto AS Spa Treatment Coupons - Now Available



## Dave Martell (Jul 18, 2015)

The sad day has finally come and all Hiromoto AS knives are gone at JCK forever except for the 190mm santoku. :sad0:

To add to the sadness, it's come to my attention that CKTG has purchased all of the remaining gyuto stock JCK had meaning that CKTG is now the only source for these knives. It appears that they have only 240mm gyutos in stock. And BTW, they've stated that they will be sold out by the end of the year. I really (REALLY) hate to say this but if you want a new Hiromoto AS gyuto you had better get over to HiromotosToGo and score one while you can. 


Now for my part in this....





I've made a small business out of thinning and etching Hiromoto AS knives (AKA - Spa Treatment) over the years and I want to secure some more of this work before it's all gone. That's the reason why I'm telling you about CKTG and for offering this coupon sale now. :spiteful:

So if you're interested in purchasing, for the last time ever, a coupon to save some money in having me do this spa treatment to your knife then *CLICK HERE*.

_*Note - Please read the specific details of this offer before purchasing._

Thanks for your support!

Dave




PS - If you do happen to buy a knife at CKTG please buy 2 coupons from me because I'll be charging you double..........LOL.....only kidding!


----------



## havox07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Too bad, maybe someone scouring rakuten will find some or something. If it wasn't cktg I would have bought one and had it sent on over!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 19, 2015)

It seems that there is no way to get a stainless clad AS knife these days. Carter is only using White now, Takeda seems to be a gamble, and the Hiromoto supply is waning.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 19, 2015)

Get em while you can..

[video=youtube;3loKz9cTyto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3loKz9cTyto[/video]


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 19, 2015)

tjangula said:


> It seems that there is no way to get a stainless clad AS knife these days. Carter is only using White now, Takeda seems to be a gamble, and the Hiromoto supply is waning.



Takefu village does them. Ikeda and masakage koishi the latter is sold at knifewear, ikeda is sold by the devil but is an apprentice of anryu who is a very old and well known smith. I believe yu kurosaki also makes them. Sorry for derailing haha. This is awesome if they are still around in September I'll hit you up, in the process of moving so funds are tied up. P.S. keep up the good work dave, it's inspirational.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 19, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Get em while you can..
> 
> [video=youtube;3loKz9cTyto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3loKz9cTyto[/video]



Badass knife, but disappointed you didn't cut anything in that review


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 19, 2015)

lol he does though. Jesus this means I'm going to have to grab my AS sooner than expected... _thanks_ dave. :razz:


----------



## jimbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Chiku.....


----------



## oldcookie (Jul 19, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Too bad, maybe someone scouring rakuten will find some or something. If it wasn't cktg I would have bought one and had it sent on over!



I tried looking at Rakuten already, no AS version of gyuto available, only ginsako/stainless. Think there was a Santoku in AS and that's it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 19, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Badass knife, but disappointed you didn't cut anything in that review



A tomato was cut.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 19, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> A tomato was cut.



Sorry, I caught that but I'm used to your "work" videos...Sorry for the derail...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 19, 2015)

:groucho:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey Theory, are you aware that one of your vids is being used on the CKTG site under the Hiromoto review page? I just went over tharr to have a look-see and Bam! A Theory vid!


----------



## KCMande (Jul 19, 2015)

Could I use a western rehandle coupon and a spa treatment coupon at the same time and just have all the work done in one whack? or is that a nono? 
If so I will yet again be spending money I probably shouldn't be spending


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 19, 2015)

KCMande said:


> Could I use a western rehandle coupon and a spa treatment coupon at the same time and just have all the work done in one whack? or is that a nono?
> If so I will yet again be spending money I probably shouldn't be spending




That's a yes Kevin.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't venture there too often but I was surprised to see a review with less than 5 stars


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 20, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Hey Theory, are you aware that one of your vids is being used on the CKTG site under the Hiromoto review page? I just went over tharr to have a look-see and Bam! A Theory vid!


They also show his processing of a dolphinfish with the tojiro DP western deba 240 and a shigeki tanaka yanagi (can be found on hiromotostogo's listing for the Western Deba), as well as his infamous garlic massacre vid incorrectly posted on the Tojiro DP 240 gyuto page (as I believe he's actually mincing the garlic with the 240 western deba)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey folks this has gone way better than I thought possible so I'll be ending the sale shortly. I guess I'll give it another day just to give any last comers a chance.

Thanks to everyone who made a purchase! 

Dave


----------

